# wednesday



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

:texasflaglooking to jump on a boat 2-22-12 wednesday galvestion or freeport is fine i have 150 dollars cash and two rods will clean work etc cell is 281-684-7316 name is chris and you can have my fish


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*boat*

hope t0 be repowered this week we run out of sabine how serious r u ?


----------

